# Rare Nazi-era boardgame



## Foxbat (Feb 12, 2016)

Thought this was interesting.
Nazi board game where children had to lead German forces to victory


----------



## Brian G Turner (Feb 12, 2016)

It _is _really odd that the Nazi's focused on Scarborough. Then again, it is a lovely seaside resort - perhaps they wanted a pleasant day out when they'd finished Operation Sealion?


----------



## thaddeus6th (Feb 12, 2016)

Couldn't go to Whitby. Dracula would've given them a thrashing.


----------



## Foxbat (Feb 13, 2016)

Brian Turner said:


> It _is _really odd that the Nazi's focused on Scarborough. Then again, it is a lovely seaside resort - perhaps they wanted a pleasant day out when they'd finished Operation Sealion?


Yes it is strange. Presumably they thought all resistance would have crumbled by the time they got that far north. 
Haven't they heard of _The Glasgow Kiss_ or _The Severe Malky? _
We Scots would have been yelling _Come and have a go if you think you're hard enough!_


----------



## thaddeus6th (Feb 13, 2016)

Foxbat, reminds me of one (of a collection) of the anecdotes in How Britain Kept Calm And Carried On. There was some bad news or ambiguous message or other, and one Scotsman turned to another and said [roughly]: 

Bugger. This is going to be a long war if the English have pulled out.


----------



## BAYLOR (Feb 13, 2016)

thaddeus6th said:


> Foxbat, reminds me of one (of a collection) of the anecdotes in How Britain Kept Calm And Carried On. There was some bad news or ambiguous message or other, and one Scotsman turned to another and said [roughly]:
> 
> Bugger. This is going to be a long war if the English have pulled out.



Realistically , Operation Sealion was never happening for a number of reasons.


----------

